# Rated Projection, soffit vents - 302.1(1)



## Paul Legan (May 22, 2019)

2015 IRC - Per 302.1(1) I must rate the underside of a projection to 1-hour, as my roof overhang is within the fire separation distance. 

I don't understand this: Exception B states I don't have to rate it at all if there are no gable vent openings. So wait, if I DO have gable vent openings (soffit vents) then I rate the soffit 1-hr? So a 1-hr soffit with vents in it?

Am I gathering that you simply can't have a ventilated attic space if the projection of the roof goes within the fire separation distance? 

Thank you!


----------



## jar546 (May 22, 2019)

There is a difference between gable end vents and soffit vents.  Your post is a bit confusing.  Please clarify.


----------



## Paul Legan (May 23, 2019)

jar546 said:


> There is a difference between gable end vents and soffit vents.  Your post is a bit confusing.  Please clarify.



Thanks for your response. In my opinion it's the code that's confusing! Exception B does not say 'gable end vents', just 'gable vents'... nor does it differentiate between gable vents, soffit vents, ridge vents, gable end wall vents, or any other type vents. 

Would you think I am correct in my last assumption: you simply can't have a soffit-ventilated attic space if the projection of the roof eave goes within the fire separation distance that requires a 1-hour underside rating?


----------



## jar546 (May 23, 2019)

Paul Legan said:


> Thanks for your response. In my opinion it's the code that's confusing! Exception B does not say 'gable end vents', just 'gable vents'... nor does it differentiate between gable vents, soffit vents, ridge vents, gable end wall vents, or any other type vents.
> 
> Would you think I am correct in my last assumption: you simply can't have a soffit-ventilated attic space if the projection of the roof eave goes within the fire separation distance that requires a 1-hour underside rating?



Yes, I agree because you can't have both at the same time.


----------



## Robert (Jun 1, 2019)

Would fire rated soffit vents work in this situation?


----------

